# Switchback XT



## lbk (Oct 19, 2003)

I'm thinking about a new bow. Does anyone have anything bad to say about the Switchback XT? I hear so many good things about it - but look on ebay - there are lots of them for sale. Is there some hidden problem with this bow that turns some people away?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

have had nothing wrong with mine-straightest shooting bow i have ever shot, lite, comfortable. etc. If you have any other questions feel free to ask


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

nothing wrong with the bow, the new 07 models just came out and people are selling the old bow just to get the newer model.


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

What is the price of the new switchback xt?

Thanks


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

the question should be, Whats the difference :huh:


----------



## JC (Oct 14, 2006)

This was the first year I hunted with my Switchback XT, and I can honestly say it is a great bow. I shot three deer with it this year and had complete pass throughs with each hit. Two of the deer died within 40 yards of my stand because the bow is so quiet they didn't even know what had happened, they just walked off a little ways and laid down. The only deer that ran off was the one that I had to bleat at to stop and she was looking right at me when I shot, even then the bow is so fast that the arrow traveled the 25 yards before she could move enough to mess up the shot. She only made it 100 yards before going down. This is the third bow I've had in 20 years of bowhunting, and I plan on keeping it a long time. A lot of guys feel the need and have the money to always buy the latest thing to hit the market so you're seeing some XTs for sale because they are buying the Drenaline, but the Switchback XT is fast, smooth, quiet and forgiving. It's one of the best bows available.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

I've had quite a few different bows over the years, and they've all done me well hunting. Even had a mathews about 3 yrs ago then went to a Pearson.
I ran into a smokin deal on a brand new xt last month and I couldn't pass it up, and am I ever glad I didn't!
It's like everyone else says, it's just a sweet shooting thing in every way shape and form. And I know there are several others out there by other manu that also shoot great.
Now's the time to buy a new/used bow as you can find some steals on places like archery talk in the classifieds.

Set it up and wacked a doe last week with it.


----------

